# One for the blokes



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Silly question, but hey, it's quiet lately so anything'll do.

OK, I have a beard, it's a salt and pepper job, but mostly salt I prefer the goatee style, when I can be bothered , but I just let it all grow wild when we're away, Liz isn't too keen, but I don't complain if she doesn't shave.

So do you go wild on hols or do you stick to this ridiculous habit regardless, if you do you shave , is it under orders or as a personal preference.

Ladies may of course post their views on shaving too > 


I wonder if the serious cyclists and swimmers shave when away too, ugh couldn't do with all that malarky.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I have had a full Navy beard since I was 24, nobody gives it a second look as it is just me now and nobody has seen me without it... Saying that when we went to choose our new pup a couple of weeks back, as I cuddled her she climbed up my chest to get to my beard and started to chew it... Love the smell of a pup..:laugh:..

ray.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I shave every day for work, but regularly let the goatee grow through, even though it's nearly pure white these days.... Distinguished ?

On holiday I tend to go two or three days between shaves.

Mrs Blizz does not like my facial hair at all and earlier this year I let a full beard grow, much to her annoyance and weeks of nagging to shave it off.

Three days after I shaved the lot off, she still hadn't noticed :wink2:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I had a goatee from 18yrs old to 36yrs old (thought it made me look manly and mature(it dident) I then shaved it off and have kept it off at all times, if I go past 2 days I cant sleep as it scratches on the pillows and the noise keeps me awake, plus it makes me feel dirty somehow


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess I'm on 'autopilot' for the first hour in the mornings Kev.
The routine gets done whether I think about it or not. Until something happens like a razor foil breaks and cuts me or the shampoo runs out when under the shower.

Then I get "You have missed a bit" or "You have cut your chin" or "It's about time you changed those jeans".

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> I have had a full Navy beard since I was 24, nobody gives it a second look as it is just me now and nobody has seen me without it... Saying that when we went to choose our new pup a couple of weeks back, as I cuddled her she climbed up my chest to get to my beard and started to chew it... Love the smell of a pup..:laugh:..ray.


Ha ha, are you saying your beard smells like Pups Mum.???

Ray.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I first grew my beard when I was John the Baptist in a church drama. I then realised that not having to shave was saving a lot of time in the morning, not only that, it meant that I did not have to look at myself in the mirror. What a relief that was!


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I am one of these unlucky people who shave at 8am and by midday I have a 5 o'clock shadow.

I shave everyday as the wife hates any growth. But if she annoys me I just forget to shave for a week to annoy her.

She said the growth used to look sexy when it was black but now it is white it is more Father Christmas.:surprise:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Ray wrote--Then I get "You have missed a bit" or "You have cut your chin" or "It's about time you changed those jeans"
Not sure what the jeans have to do with shaving Ray, or have you been shaving elsewhere????


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I always shaved every morning before work but when I was hospitalised for a few weeks I was too poorly to be bothered shaving and since then (nearly 3 years) I have not had a razor me, just a beard trimmer to make it a bit neater. I much prefer having a beard now, beats razor burn any day :grin2:

Jim.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

When I was at sea, I was promoted to a position of authority when I was still quite young and looked it, so I grew a moustache to give me a bit of gravitas (Barryd calls it my porn 'tache:laughing5

I kept it throughout my marriage but shaved it off afterwards. For many years i shaved every day, but this motor-homing lark seems to be instilling a more relaxed attitude. 

Sometimes I still shave every day, but usually it's every other day, and when I'm away in the MH I sometimes go 2 days without a shave. Any longer and I feel scruffy and think that is not good when going into shops or visiting places of interest.

P.S. I'd give myself an extra close shave if I thought a hug from Sandra was in the offing!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I've had my beard since the 1960's, before I met Rita, so she has never seen me without it, although there are a couple of pictures in the family archives.

I cut it and my hair once a month, very low maintenance!

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> I've had my beard since the 1960's, before I met Rita, so she has never seen me without it, although there are a couple of pictures in the family archives.I cut it and my hair once a month, very low maintenance! Peter


You have just reminded me Peter. I have NEVER seen my wife's natural hair colour.
She has been every colour under the rainbow over the 50+ years and really does not want to be grey.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> You have just reminded me Peter. I have NEVER seen my wife's natural hair colour.
> She has been every colour under the rainbow over the 50+ years and really does not want to be grey.
> 
> Ray.


Edited


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

raynipper said:


> You have just reminded me Peter. I have NEVER seen my wife's natural hair colour.
> She has been every colour under the rainbow over the 50+ years and really does not want to be grey.
> 
> Ray.


You just caused me a major splutter there, Ray. I'd love to make a naughty comment, but this being a family show an'all!!>


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*I have had my bears since about 1*

i have had a beard since about 1968
We were camping on the Gower in about 1978
and Sue had walked into town
I Was shaving back at the site
and in error took a big chunk out of the beard.

So i shaved it off
Then walked into town to meet Sue
She walked past me not recognising me.
When I called her she stormed off in a huff.

So always had a beard since.
Sometimes on long trips it gets a bit straggly.
I usually shave outside using the cab wing mirror.

kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> You just caused me a major splutter there, Ray. I'd love to make a naughty comment, but this being a family show an'all!!>


Unfortunately I went for it, but then deleted it, I'm just a bad bear.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Calm down lads, yes it's a family show.

Ray.


----------

